# Getting the UMIK-1 Wireless?



## rin67630 (Nov 22, 2015)

I am currently looking for ways to get e.g. the UMIK-1 wireless and, beside that, solar powered.

The problem is to be able to place measurement microphones, where it makes sense from an acoustic point of view, without having to cope with cables.

Typical wireless microphones don't have the dynamic required by measurement microphones and frequently include some kind of compression, making them completely useless for the job.

The UMIK-1 has a digital USB output and I can imagine that some USB-Wireless solutions may exist, if possible a low-power one.

I also have considered the PurePath™ Wireless audio technology provided by TI, which intends to provide a wireless transmission of I²S uncompressed audio, which would be perfect for the job. 
Unfortunately the technology does not appear to have found some resonance from the manufacturers, there are a few wireless headphones with the technology on the market, but no microphones...

But maybe you may have heard from existing solutions?
regards


----------



## MattNA (Oct 5, 2016)

I tried researching a wireless solution for some overhead Atmos type speakers. There are a few Transmitter/receivers available but, there is always wires involved. I just made the decision that it will be much cheaper to go wireless. Not to mention wired will just perform better.

With something like a calibrating mic you would be sacrificing accuracy for conveyance. Things like your microwave will interfere anything else done wireless will interfere. Just about everything is on the same frequency (FCC rules) of 2.4GHz and 5GHz.


----------

